

Twitter desktop notification ruby script - trapy
https://github.com/0xAX/tw

======
nadinengland
Is that a typo on the README, _twiter_, or is that the name of the gem? I
never want to open issues or submit pull requests for things like that in case
the author is a dick about it.

~~~
trapy
_twitter_ it's dependence gem, thank you, fixed.

~~~
nadinengland
No worries, happy to help. There are quite a few more noticeable ones
throughout the file, if you rock Sublime Text, you can enable spelling
checking through View -> Spell Check. On OS X at least F6 is the sort cut to
toggle it.

------
MrBra
if you were to add support for windows, what graphic toolkit would you use?

